
More Teachers Can't Afford to Live Where They Teach - santaclaus
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/03/24/470710747/more-teachers-cant-afford-to-live-where-they-teach
======
eulji
This saddens me. Teachers and the doctors should be the most valued
professions in the society. Yet we put on pedestal lawyers and programmers.

World does not need that many avg programmers not everybody is and can be
Ulrich Drepper or Richard Stallman.

